# I love this photo of Linka in the snow



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

This is Linka, my goldendoodle. She is a big, strong girl and was loving the snow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom was visiting some relatives recently and they had goldendoodles.  I had never heard of them, and when she told me about it I thought she had heard wrong.  
Cute picture.  Thank you for sharing.  Was this taken today?  We've been having snow showers all day, but not a lot of accumulation.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good picture, thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

lovely thanks for sharing too


----------

